# V-perches



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

I am getting ready to fill up a new loft built with v-perches and was wondering about how far apart vertically to put them...my other 2 lofts both have box perches so this is a first for us...thank you for any suggestions.

Roy


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Airbaby said:


> I am getting ready to fill up a new loft built with v-perches and was wondering about how far apart vertically to put them...my other 2 lofts both have box perches so this is a first for us...thank you for any suggestions.
> 
> Roy


14 inches or so would be good. But keep the first perch about 1.5 feet off the ground otherwise most birds won't even perch on it.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

2y4life said:


> 14 inches or so would be good. But keep the first perch about 1.5 feet off the ground otherwise most birds won't even perch on it.


Thank you very much..will do!


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I have my perches 12 inches apart from every direction.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Anything less than 1.5 feet off the ground, most pigeons will avoid it at all cost...except for squeakers so I guess it's good for younger birds.


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

Airbaby said:


> I am getting ready to fill up a new loft built with v-perches and was wondering about how far apart vertically to put them...my other 2 lofts both have box perches so this is a first for us...thank you for any suggestions.
> 
> Roy


I like 2X4X5 perches much better than V perches...Very easy to make just using a 2X4...


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I did mine like this.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Char-B Loft said:


> I like 2X4X5 perches much better than V perches...Very easy to make just using a 2X4...


Well i am already commited to the v-perch, i bought 80 of them from Foys...thanks for the suggestion though

Roy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wingsonfire said:


> I did mine like this.


This is the way I did some of mine. The rest are flat perches. More comfortable for the birds, as they don't have to hold on all the time, and can even lay down as they like to do. In colder climates that's good too as they can keep their feet warm that way. When you put the V-Perch under them like this, you have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> This is the way I did some of mine. The rest are flat perches. More comfortable for the birds, as they don't have to hold on all the time, and can even lay down as they like to do. In colder climates that's good too as they can keep their feet warm that way. When you put the V-Perch under them like this, you have the best of both worlds.


Yours look real good, i like how you have the white material for the ceiling...I am excited about getting the new loft done, out of the 3 I will have this one will be the Hiliton easily...big windows, lots of space ( 7 x 14 ) and plenty of perches with a decent size avery for a few bathpans so they can relax.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Airbaby said:


> Well i am already commited to the v-perch, i bought 80 of them from Foys...thanks for the suggestion though
> 
> Roy


Trust me, once you use v-perches, you won't go back. Easy to clean, keeps other birds clean, and once the poo hits the ground, it'll be dry and keeps your floor cleaner.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Airbaby said:


> Yours look real good, i like how you have the white material for the ceiling...I am excited about getting the new loft done, out of the 3 I will have this one will be the Hiliton easily...big windows, lots of space ( 7 x 14 ) and plenty of perches with a decent size avery for a few bathpans so they can relax.


I think that you meant that for me? It is plastic lattice that I purchased from Home Depot, it is nice and easy to work with.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> This is the way I did some of mine. The rest are flat perches. More comfortable for the birds, as they don't have to hold on all the time, and can even lay down as they like to do. In colder climates that's good too as they can keep their feet warm that way. When you put the V-Perch under them like this, you have the best of both worlds.


I agree 100%. I just cant see them sitting on V perches all night long, I know I would not like it


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wingsonfire said:


> I agree 100%. I just cant see them sitting on V perches all night long, I know I would not like it


Well yours look great, and it's so much better for the birds. You did a great job.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Wingsonfire said:


> I think that you meant that for me? It is plastic lattice that I purchased from Home Depot, it is nice and easy to work with.


Had to go back and look and yes you are correct I did mean that for you  I bought some of it this morning but I am going to use it for the exterior base of my loft since my new loft is on stilts.


----------



## bernini100 (Aug 18, 2012)

This forum is great! i have just purchased some V perches and was just wondering this very question. Great replies.


----------

